# Peer Reviewed study on Ivermectin as a prophylactic/treatment



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 17, 2021)

so they've been blacklisting the amazing results India has been having by adding Ivermectin into their COVID protocol (for reasons I won't get into), but suffice to say one of the worst hit countries a while back is having amazing results (300 deaths per million pop. vs. 2000 deaths per million pop. in the U.S.)

It's been used by billions of people for decades for a wide variety of things with virtually no side effects.

according to the study there was a 62% death risk reduction and an 86% infection risk reduction.









						Ivermectin for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19... : American Journal of Therapeutics
					

mortality, in secondary outcomes, and in chemoprophylaxis, among people with, or at high risk of, COVID-19 infection. Data sources:  We searched bibliographic databases up to April 25, 2021. Two review authors sifted for studies, extracted data, and assessed risk of bias. Meta-analyses were...




					journals.lww.com
				




I've been the guinea pig for my family and have been taking the apple flavored horse paste from tractor supply (5 bucks a tube) for a month or so now with zero side effects other than slightly stinkier poop here and there.

anyways, not sure if anyone cares, but thought i would post. more than happy to post more info/discuss if there's interest.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 17, 2021)

1. Ivermectin
2. Azithromycin
3. no more covid


----------



## creekrat (Aug 17, 2021)

Argentina also did a study whereas 508 medical professionals were only given ppe. 58% contracted Covid. The other group had just over 700 people and they were given a prophylactic dose of ivermectin. None of them got it


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 17, 2021)

How much Ivermectin are you taking per day? I guess what I should be asking really is what is the recommended dose?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 18, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> How much Ivermectin are you taking per day? I guess what I should be asking really is what is the recommended dose?


So the stuff i get from tractor supply comes in like a preloaded syringe. One tube is for a 1250 pound mammal. The plunger is notched in pounds so i just squirt out 250 pounds worth ( i weigh 210 but whatever) and have been taking that once every two weeks. Its very forgiving stuff and you’d have to try really hard to take too much. Supposedly stays in your system 12-14 days thus the every two weeks. A few people i know only take it once a month.

*this is not medical advice


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 18, 2021)

I am encouraged by some of these studies, as I was previously pretty skeptical of it.

You can get it in some of the online overseas drug stores.


----------



## flenser (Aug 18, 2021)

Israel has a drug in phase II trials even more promising. 

90% of patients treated with new Israeli drug discharged in 5 days​


----------



## j2048b (Aug 18, 2021)

flenser said:


> Israel has a drug in phase II trials even more promising.
> 
> 90% of patients treated with new Israeli drug discharged in 5 days​


New drug hahah prolly ivermectin and money maker....if there aint money to be made the pharma aint interested...

All "vaccines" had to have government contracts....


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 18, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> so they've been blacklisting the amazing results India has been having by adding Ivermectin into their COVID protocol (for reasons I won't get into), but suffice to say one of the worst hit countries a while back is having amazing results (300 deaths per million pop. vs. 2000 deaths per million pop. in the U.S.)
> 
> It's been used by billions of people for decades for a wide variety of things with virtually no side effects.
> 
> ...


Gonna get to where it’s not available. Anything that’s found to be successful in treatment of covid is banned and censored. Hydroxychloriquine
Now ivermectin 

Not sure if you guys realize it but the FDA pulling NAC was due to recent findings that it’s been shown to aid in treatment of respiratory problems associated with covid.


----------



## flenser (Aug 18, 2021)

j2048b said:


> New drug hahah prolly ivermectin and money maker....if there aint money to be made the pharma aint interested...
> 
> All "vaccines" had to have government contracts....


Wouldn't surprise me if it were a derivative of Ivermectin. It also wouldn't bother me, since calling it something else is probably the only practical means of getting a viable treatment (not a vaccine) past the the COVID guardians, whoever they may be. 

If all their work went into figuring out how to get it on the market rather than figuring out how to cure the illness, it's still an amazing accomplishment. I hope they make a fortune.


----------



## OZinPHIL (Aug 19, 2021)

Ivermectin for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 184 studies
					

Ivermectin for COVID-19: real-time analysis of all 184 studies




					c19ivermectin.com


----------



## nicocujo (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm following Dr. Pierre Kory's protocol.
I take 1cc per 110 pounds (2cc in my case) of the 1% ivermectin liquid once per week.
Amazon/Tractor Supply sells it.
I also take Vitamin C, D3, Zinc, and Quercetin daily.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 31, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Not sure if you guys realize it but the FDA pulling NAC was due to recent findings that it’s been shown to aid in treatment of respiratory problems associated with covid.



No kidding? I was mystified about why it was so difficult to find on Amazon, then I read up about it being pulled out of stock because the FDA said it "couldn’t be lawfully marketed in dietary supplements because it was first studied as a drug in 1963". That was their story earlier this year, at least.

Thankfully Swanson Vitamins still carries it, but who knows for how long.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 31, 2021)

But Fauci's company who owns a patent on the Vax wont make their billions???


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone who chooses to talk about hydroxychloroquine or ivermectin as a treatment for covid will be censored on mainstream and social media.

Yet there is plenty of evidence to prove that both are effective in curing covid.

Then even if you find a cool enough doctor to prescribe either, there is still a possibility that the pharmacy will not fill the prescription.

If the real goal is to defeat covid then why try to stop someone from curing it in a different way?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 31, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Anyone who chooses to talk about hydroxychloroquine or ivermectin as a treatment for covid will be censored on mainstream and social media.
> 
> Yet there is plenty of evidence to prove that both are effective in curing covid.
> 
> ...


Because of money and control... They had this all planned and the contracts pre signed for all the "vaccines" why wouldnt bill gates run event 201 a year prior? So they could get it all set up...

There are 2 sites i know of that doctors will script all this stuff from....i know of another u can buy the tabs from...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 31, 2021)

Ivermectin for Covid, The Failure of American Medicine - Jeffrey Dach MD
					

Ivermectin has been repurposed as highly effective antiviral drug. Sadly, this is being ignored by US Medicine.




					jeffreydachmd.com


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 1, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Because of money and control... They had this all planned and the contracts pre signed for all the "vaccines" why wouldnt bill gates run event 201 a year prior? So they could get it all set up...
> 
> There are 2 sites i know of that doctors will script all this stuff from....i know of another u can buy the tabs from...


Yeah you can go to americas frontline doctors site and set up a telehealth appointment. They’ll prescribe it to ya. I just bought ten tubes of horse paste. Between that and my untainted o negative blood i’ll be a millionaire on the black market…lol


----------



## Hinderluck (Sep 1, 2021)

Isn't Ivermectin is not recommended by CDC? But, many covid patients were using it and yes, they were healed.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

Media Melts Down After Joe Rogan Says He Recovered From Covid in 3 Days After Taking Ivermectin, Z-Pak (VIDEO)
					

Highly popular podcast host Joe Rogan on Wednesday announced he had to move his comedy tour schedule around because he came down with Covid on Saturday night. Rogan, 54, said he was “feeling weary” on Saturday evening and developed a fever and headache over night. “So we threw the kitchen sink...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## The Tater (Sep 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Media Melts Down After Joe Rogan Says He Recovered From Covid in 3 Days After Taking Ivermectin, Z-Pak (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Highly popular podcast host Joe Rogan on Wednesday announced he had to move his comedy tour schedule around because he came down with Covid on Saturday night. Rogan, 54, said he was “feeling weary” on Saturday evening and developed a fever and headache over night. “So we threw the kitchen sink...
> ...


Yeah I saw him post that earlier. I knew he would catch some shit for it


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Media Melts Down After Joe Rogan Says He Recovered From Covid in 3 Days After Taking Ivermectin, Z-Pak (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Highly popular podcast host Joe Rogan on Wednesday announced he had to move his comedy tour schedule around because he came down with Covid on Saturday night. Rogan, 54, said he was “feeling weary” on Saturday evening and developed a fever and headache over night. “So we threw the kitchen sink...
> ...


The hilarious part of this is that Joe Rogan is a hundred million dollar man. He gets the absolute top tier healthcare that can be had the world over. There's a team of doctors that combed over every molecule of his blood after a million tests and-- by committee, dropped the narrative bullshit and treated him based on what works. 

Notice his cocktail of drugs...things that the CDC and the FDA would have the sheepish peasants believing are dangerous and ineffective "fish tank cleaners" or "horse dewormers" as if they'd never been approved for treatment in humans. 

Click and laugh. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429050070243192839


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

I wish I had stock in ivermectin. Seems to be a lot of people who are going to take it regardless of what medical professionals recommend.

I'm thinking of buying the rights to chromium picolinate and doing an "independent" study in some 3rd world country on how it positively affects covid patients.

I'll be a millionaire in a week.

There are just as many studies debunking the positive effects of ivermectin on covid patients as there are praising its effects.

The only people I see willing to take the risk are the ones who are not willing to take the risk of the vaccine.

It's all political on both sides but using a ringworm medication to treat a viral infection seems as ridiculous as using Viagra to treat a hemorrhoid.


----------



## flenser (Sep 2, 2021)

Several recent studies, like this one from Israel, make it clear Ivermectin is effective against covid, though maybe not a silver bullet. A ridiculous number of studies as well as regular use for decades proves that it's safe, far safer than a vaccine whose manufacturer stopped phase II trials early with no usable results. 

The one thing going against it is it can no longer be patented making it a cheap and profitless treatment.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 2, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I wish I had stock in ivermectin. Seems to be a lot of people who are going to take it regardless of what medical professionals recommend.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the rights to chromium picolinate and doing an "independent" study in some 3rd world country on how it positively affects covid patients.
> 
> ...


Cool story bro…


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> Cool story bro…


Hey look, I would love for this to be some breakthrough treatment but I'm just not convinced.

I'm also not convinced that the vaccines provide very much protection either.

My point was simply that there are studies showing that it does and also studies that it does not work.

Las Vegas odds say that the former and dare I say even now the current Trump supporters believe the ivermectin stories and those that have faith in the vaccine are likely to be liberals and/or Democrats.

Not too long ago, people also believed the other nonsense that the drug "hydroxchloroquine" was somehow a miraculous covid fighter because their political candidate said so.

It just so happens that we asked Maury and he said that it's a lie.🤣

I am glad people are actually doing research about these drugs before just going out and taking it though.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 2, 2021)

I didn’t know the entire countries of India, Japan, Africa etc. were Trump supporters. I’ll look into that.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 2, 2021)

Have you ever heard of the word presstitute?

Either an individual reporter or news broadcaster, or a media news group, who claims to be unbiased, but is in fact tailoring their news to suit someone's goal (usually corporations or big business or political affiliates).

Vaccines are big business with government contracts.

Ivermectin - contested









						Ivermectin obliterates 97 percent of Delhi cases
					

A 97% decline in Delhi cases with Ivermectin is decisive - period. It represents the last word in an epic struggle to save lives and preserve human rights. This graph




					www.thedesertreview.com
				





Hydroxychloroquine - contested









						Thousands of Doctors: Yes, Hydroxychloroquine Works Against Wuhan Coronavirus
					






					townhall.com
				





Remdesivir - not contested


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> I didn’t know the entire countries of India, Japan, Africa etc. were Trump supporters. I’ll look into that.


So the countries with the positive studies are in India and Israel or at least that I've seen and let's be honest, yes, yes they are.

Not that that makes any difference but I was speaking about the people in the US  not the people in other countries because America is the only country politicizing it but I get the sarcasm 👍

Either way, when you see studies that shows that it doesn't work and you see studies that it does, any rational human being has to take a step back and wonder why.


----------



## flenser (Sep 2, 2021)

FDA Approves Gilead's Remdesivir To Treat COVID-19 Despite Data Showing Drug Doesn't Work​Guess which of the three treatments above are patented...


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Have you ever heard of the word presstitute?
> 
> Either an individual reporter or news broadcaster, or a media news group, who claims to be unbiased, but is in fact tailoring their news to suit someone's goal (usually corporations or big business or political affiliates).
> 
> ...


I completely agree. It's a sad fact that there are businesses and even ordinary folks that are spreading misinformation. What is even more bothersome is those who blindly listen to them without researching it themselves and by researching I mean using credible sources and not social media.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> FDA Approves Gilead's Remdesivir To Treat COVID-19 Despite Data Showing Drug Doesn't Work​Guess which of the three treatments above are patented...


Bingo!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 2, 2021)

One issue with prolonged Ivermectin use:


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with prolonged Ivermectin use:
> View attachment 13217


Be careful not to diss the livermectin or you might get a 💩 casted upon you 🤷🤣


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with prolonged Ivermectin use:
> View attachment 13217


It's a well known fact that horse girls are batshit crazy.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with prolonged Ivermectin use:
> View attachment 13217


Would still smash... no I'm not on Tren 😂


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2021)

Hey darling! Why the long face?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Be careful not to diss the livermectin or you might get a 💩 casted upon you 🤷🤣



You'll be fine. Shake it off.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 2, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> I didn’t know the entire countries of India, Japan, Africa etc. were Trump supporters. I’ll look into that.


NO SHIT RIGHT??? some dumb dumbs still think these meds have to do with political parties

MONEY & CONTROL the correct answer is fucking MONEY & CONTROL!!  how stupid and blind do people have to REMAIN??? 

 i mean come the fuck on already people....,


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

j2048b said:


> NO SHIT RIGHT??? some dumb dumbs still think these meds have to do with political parties
> 
> MONEY & CONTROL the correct answer is fucking MONEY & CONTROL!!  how stupid and blind do people have to REMAIN???
> 
> i mean come the fuck on already people....,


Not sure if you're speaking about me but maybe you misunderstand what I just said in the above post.

Everything about these drugs are about money and control. Anyone who thinks that politicians aren't involved with big pharma and the misinformation being spread worldwide is living under a rock.

This pandemic becomes more and more political every day as the idiots in power figure out more and more ways to make money out of it.

In America they're called lobbyists in other countries they're called crooks.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 2, 2021)

Joliver said:


> You'll be fine. Shake it off.


Bro, I couldn't care less if I get a poop emoji on a post. I thought it was funny.

No hard feeling on my end.

It's a discussion not an Inquisition 🤷


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's a well known fact that horse girls are batshit crazy.


Yeah, but the crazy ones are always fun in bed, so saddle up!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 3, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Be careful not to diss the livermectin or you might get a 💩 casted upon you 🤷🤣


I actually just got some delivered. Just in case, I feel better having it on hand.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

I take the following to get rid of covid symptoms (spike protein punies):

- 250 PPM Colloidal Silver (3 tinture drops)
- Chlorite (ClO3) (5mL/1L water)

I give this to my spouse whenever the spike proteins side effect hit from the vaccine. I of course don’t get vaccines but spouse had to in order to continue teaching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Hinderluck said:


> Isn't Ivermectin is not recommended by CDC? But, many covid patients were using it and yes, they were healed.



There are human grade ivermectin but they took it off the shelf and now the main stream media are saying that people are taking equine version. Well that’s because the government doesn’t permit the sale of the human grade ivermectin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 4, 2021)

In 2015, CDC recommended Ivermectin to migrants...





__





						Overseas Refugee Health Guidance  | Immigrant and Refugee Health | CDC
					

Guidelines for the overseas medical examination for newly arriving US-bound refugees.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 4, 2021)

That’s weird someone msged me the other day asking if I know where to get this I was wtf is that I though it was gear hahaha


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 4, 2021)

In 2015, CDC recommended Ivermectin to migrants...


Skullcrusher said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you see the ivermectin recommendation? I'm not seeing it in that link.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with prolonged Ivermectin use:
> View attachment 13217



Oh I know this girl, her name is Appolonia, I mean Appaloosa!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 4, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> In 2015, CDC recommended Ivermectin to migrants...
> 
> Where did you see the ivermectin recommendation? I'm not seeing it in that link.



How can you miss it?

Summary of Recommendations

This guidance is intended for the International Organization for Migration (IOM) physicians and other panel physicians who administer overseas predeparture presumptive treatment for intestinal parasites, but may also be referenced by U.S. medical providers caring for refugees who will be receiving presumptive treatment after they arrive in the United States.

While these recommendations have been implemented in many overseas sites, logistical and procurement issues still limit their full implementation in some. All Middle Eastern, Asian, North African, Latin American, and Caribbean refugees should receive presumptive therapy with:

    All Middle Eastern, Asian, North African, Latin American, and Caribbean refugees should receive presumptive therapy with:
        Albendazole, single dose of 400 mg (200 mg for children 12-23 months)
        AND
*Ivermectin*, two doses 200 mcg/Kg orally once a day for 2 days before departure to the United States.
    All African refugees who did not originate from or reside in countries where Loa loa infection is endemic (Box 1) should receive presumptive therapy with:
        Albendazole, single dose of 400 mg (200 mg for children 12-23 months)
        AND
*Ivermectin*, two doses 200 mcg/Kg orally once a day for 2 days
        AND
        Praziquantel, 40 mg/kg, which may be divided in two doses before refugees depart for the United States.







Background

This evaluation also clearly demonstrated a reduction in the Strongyloides burden with the single dose albendazole in combination with *ivermectin *treatment prior to departure for the United States.

Recommendations for overseas presumptive treatment of intestinal parasites
Refugees originating from the Middle East, Asia, North Africa, Latin America, and the Caribbean

Prior to departure for the United States, all refugees originating from the Middle East, Asia, North Africa, Latin American, & Caribbean should receive presumptive therapy with *ivermectin *for Strongyloides infection and with albendazole for infections caused by soil-transmitted helminths. Dosing for *ivermectin *may be based on weight and available tablet size.

Precautions and contraindications to presumptive treatment
Children

    Albendazole
    Children <1 year of age should not receive presumptive treatment with albendazole. Further information on use of albendazole in pediatric patients can be found at the CDC, Division of Parasitic Diseases website.
*Ivermectin*
    Children weighing <15 kg or measuring <90 cm should not receive presumptive treatment with ivermectin. Further information on use of *ivermectin *in pediatric patients can be found at the CDC, Division of Parasitic Diseases website.

Pregnant women

*Ivermectin *is a pregnancy category C drug. This medication should not be administered as a presumptive medication to a pregnant woman. When a reliable history of the woman’s last menstrual period cannot be obtained, a pregnancy test should be performed before presumptive treatment is administered. Further information on use of *ivermectin *during pregnancy can be found at the CDC, Division of Parasitic Diseases website.

Women who are breastfeeding

*Ivermectin*
    Presumptive treatment with *ivermectin *should not be administered to women who are breastfeeding during the first week after birth. Further information on use of ivermectin during lactation can be found at the CDC, Division of Parasitic Diseases website.

I am guessing they were not horses.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Oh I know this girl, her name is Appolonia, I mean Appaloosa!


She is taking equipoise for breast augmentation!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> One issue with prolonged Ivermectin use:
> View attachment 13217



Hey (hay) - who gave you permission to share my OnlyFans pics here? SUBSCRIPTION REVOKED, SIR.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Hey (hay) - who gave you permission to share my OnlyFans pics here? SUBSCRIPTION REVOKED, SIR.


Oh, "hay"... I didn't see you over there. Why the long face gurrrrlll?


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oh, "hay"... I didn't see you over there. Why the long face gurrrrlll?



If you want to horse around with flirts, you better pony up the big bucks for a subscription, mister. Any pal o' mino knows my policy on freebies: just say neigh!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 4, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Hey (hay) - who gave you permission to share my OnlyFans pics here? SUBSCRIPTION REVOKED, SIR.


I knew I liked you. You are going to fit in perfectly here!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I knew I liked you. You are going to fit in perfectly here!



Oh, _you_. 😊

PS: Your complimentary subscription code will be delivered shortly.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 4, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> If you want to horse around with flirts, you better pony up the big bucks for a subscription, mister. Any pal o' mino knows my policy on freebies: just say neigh!


I cannot match this level of wittiness...touché!


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 4, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I cannot match this level of wittiness...touché!



Only the finest grass-fed, pasture-raised puns for you lot, of horse course! 😘


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Only the finest grass-fed, pasture-raised puns for you lot, of horse course! 😘


You're way too good at this 🤣


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 4, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> How can you miss it?
> 
> Summary of Recommendations
> 
> ...


I'm sorry bro. I thought you were saying that they recommended ivermectin for covid treatment.

I know that there is human grade ivermectin and it's used for parasitic disease treatments but I was hoping you had something from the CDC where they mentioned viruses.

It wouldn't be the first time that they contradicted what they said in previous statements.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 4, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I'm sorry bro. I thought you were saying that they recommended ivermectin for covid treatment.
> 
> I know that there is human grade ivermectin and it's used for parasitic disease treatments but I was hoping you had something from the CDC where they mentioned viruses.
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time that they contradicted what they said in previous statements.


No what I was getting at is that they made the human grade ivermectin illegal because they claimed that it was not safe for human consumption. So now it's just a "horse dewormer".

More and more people are losing trust in the CDC and the FDA.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> She is taking equipoise for breast augmentation!



That’s a good one “Equine-pose”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## j2048b (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I take the following to get rid of covid symptoms (spike protein punies):
> 
> - 250 PPM Colloidal Silver (3 tinture drops)
> - Chlorite (ClO3) (5mL/1L water)
> ...


What is chlorite? Never heard of it...


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

j2048b said:


> What is chlorite? Never heard of it...



It is a chemical compound - Chloride (ClO2) has a negative charge. When you add another negative ion to O2, you have an “ite”. When you add another ion, you have chlorate (ClO4) as the 4 ions create the “ate” part of the mixture. Chlorite remains with a negative charge allowing it to leach into the system absorbing the heavy metals in your body to latch onto it. Another method of chelation is eating crucíferos veggies such as green leafy vegetables such as cilantro, parsley, arugula and other leafy edible plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## j2048b (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It is a chemical compound - Chloride (ClO2) has a negative charge. When you add another negative ion to O2, you have an “ite”. When you add another ion, you have chlorate (ClO4) as the 4 ions create the “ate” part of the mixture. Chlorite remains with a negative charge allowing it to leach into the system absorbing the heavy metals in your body to latch onto it. Another method of chelation is eating crucíferos veggies such as green leafy vegetables such as cilantro, parsley, arugula and other leafy edible plants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Do u buy it from somewhere or make it?  Its a chelator correct?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It is a chemical compound - Chloride (ClO2) has a negative charge. When you add another negative ion to O2, you have an “ite”. When you add another ion, you have chlorate (ClO4) as the 4 ions create the “ate” part of the mixture. Chlorite remains with a negative charge allowing it to leach into the system absorbing the heavy metals in your body to latch onto it. Another method of chelation is eating crucíferos veggies such as green leafy vegetables such as cilantro, parsley, arugula and other leafy edible plants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, brussel sprouts are cruciferous veggies, so do they have it too?


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Do u buy it from somewhere or make it? Its a chelator correct?



I buy mine from a chemist. Remember to mix 5mL/1 L of water. Chelation (KEE-lay-shun) is the natural process of removing heavy metals like aluminum & other inactive ingredients in many prescriptions, water, & rain water (from geo-engineering). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, brussel sprouts are cruciferous veggies, so do they have it too?



Yes sir, they will help purge the metals and anything attached to it. The greener the cruciferous veggie, the higher chelationability.  That is for maintenance and avoiding getting sick. If you do happen to catch COVID (any variant) the Chlorite is the only thing I’ve seen knock it out the symptoms within an hour (my spouse was my guinea pig, but if anyone else calls him I pig, I’ll kick you in the heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes sir, they will help purge the metals and anything attached to it. The greener the cruciferous veggie, the higher chelationability. That is for maintenance and avoiding getting sick. If you do happen to catch COVID (any variant) the Chlorite is the only thing I’ve seen knock it out the symptoms within an hour (my spouse was my guinea pig, but if anyone else calls him I pig, I’ll kick you in the heart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Sorry I edited and added more just in case someone else needs the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 9, 2021)

Dr. Pierre Kory US Senate hearing - Ivermectin is 100% cure for COVID-19








						Dr. Pierre Kory US Senate hearing - Ivermectin is 100% cure for COVID-19
					

Dr. Pierre Kory US Senate hearing - Ivermectin is 100% cure for COVID-19




					rumble.com


----------



## Yano (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm sorry but Ivermectin is an antihelmintic. It works by paralyzing the parasites and also inhibits adult females from releasing additional microfilariae. These guys that are trying to call covid ,  a respiratory tract infection (sinuses, nose, and throat) or lower respiratory tract (windpipe and lungs) a , parasite. Then claim a substance that is meant to paralyze parasites like Roundworm and Heartworm when ingested or topically in the cases of some mange and lice and stop them from breeding is absurd. Follow the money before you end up getting yourself sick swallowing snake oil and lies.


----------



## CJ (Oct 9, 2021)

Yano said:


> Follow the money before you end up getting yourself sick swallowing snake oil and lies.


----------



## flenser (Oct 9, 2021)

Yano said:


> I'm sorry but Ivermectin is an antihelmintic. It works by paralyzing the parasites and also inhibits adult females from releasing additional microfilariae. These guys that are trying to call covid ,  a respiratory tract infection (sinuses, nose, and throat) or lower respiratory tract (windpipe and lungs) a , parasite. Then claim a substance that is meant to paralyze parasites like Roundworm and Heartworm when ingested or topically in the cases of some mange and lice and stop them from breeding is absurd. Follow the money before you end up getting yourself sick swallowing snake oil and lies.


Yes, follow the money. The patent has expired for Ivermectin, so there's no money to be made there. But if Ivermectin is as effective against Corona Viruses as studies show, it will put an end to all the profits on vaccines. The link above is to a regularly updated comprehensive list of studies on Ivermectin.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 10, 2021)

If anyone hasn't done so yet, look up keto as a defense for covid. Like a lot of cancers, Covid can't survive without glucose. There is a ton of studies on it.


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> Yes, follow the money. The patent has expired for Ivermectin, so there's no money to be made there. But if Ivermectin is as effective against Corona Viruses as studies show, it will put an end to all the profits on vaccines. The link above is to a regularly updated comprehensive list of studies on Ivermectin.


its a list hand picked ,, by the liars getting paid to lie HAAAAHA dude dont buy into that bullshit ,, its a dewormer that paralyzes parasites , its not a drug for viruses


----------



## CJ (Oct 10, 2021)

Yano said:


> its a list hand picked ,, by the liars getting paid to lie HAAAAHA dude dont buy into that bullshit ,, its a dewormer that paralyzes parasites , its not a drug for viruses


But 121 hand picked studies???  🤔🤔🤔

*disclaimer... I didn't read any of the studies, nor do I know much about the effectiveness or usage of Ivermectin.


----------



## flenser (Oct 10, 2021)

I guess sometimes you just have to trust CNN...


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> I guess sometimes you just have to trust CNN...


haahaha fuck you in plain english


----------



## flenser (Oct 10, 2021)

Yano said:


> haahaha fuck you in plain english


I was hoping for that answer. Anything else and I would be worried about you ; )


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2021)

Just so to wipe the idiotic smirk off your face , I happen to watch MPBN Newshour , that's the station you kids don't watch because  there's nothing shiny to hold your attention. As far as if I'm a "lefty" as people like to assume , I've been a Republican since Reagan ,,, that was one of the Presidents you probably don't remember. The simple , Fuck you , was just less time consuming then all this. You have a nice day , don't be on Mommy's computer too late.


----------



## flenser (Oct 10, 2021)

Yano said:


> Just so to wipe the idiotic smirk off your face , I happen to watch MPBN Newshour , that's the station you kids don't watch because  there's nothing shiny to hold your attention. As far as if I'm a "lefty" as people like to assume , I've been a Republican since Reagan ,,, that was one of the Presidents you probably don't remember. The simple , Fuck you , was just less time consuming then all this. You have a nice day , don't be on Mommy's computer too late.


An authority on everything, I see. I'll remember you know everything next time, and try to refrain from correcting your ignorance. And BTW, I'm older than you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> Yes, follow the money. The patent has expired for Ivermectin, so there's no money to be made there. But if Ivermectin is as effective against Corona Viruses as studies show, it will put an end to all the profits on vaccines. The link above is to a regularly updated comprehensive list of studies on Ivermectin.



Here we go again….


----------



## Yano (Oct 10, 2021)

flenser said:


> An authority on everything, I see. I'll remember you know everything next time, and try to refrain from correcting your ignorance. And BTW, I'm older than you.


You do that cupcake. Now off to bed with you.


----------



## flenser (Oct 11, 2021)

@Yano, I want to apologize for my insults. They were in poor taste and completely uncalled for. I have no excuse. 



Yano said:


> You do that cupcake. Now off to bed with you.


----------



## Yano (Oct 11, 2021)

flenser said:


> @Yano, I want to apologize for my insults. They were in poor taste and completely uncalled for. I have no excuse.


Like wise mate , it's been bugging me ever since and I acted a fool , no way to have a difference of opinion. Sorry about all that. Glad we can shake and move on I hate rubbing folks the wrong way right off the bat.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2021)

Funny how this new "pill" is being made eh? Dont we already have a pill that helps with covid, in fact 2? Funny how they can reformulate something just to get a patent to make money....fuck man this is so reduncuolous


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 14, 2021)

j2048b said:


> ....fuck man this is so reduncuolous


I'm kinda fond of words and puns and poetic license and stuff ... if that was intended to be a hybrid of ridiculous and redundant ... much respect.

Gonna steal that and  use it in places nobody here will be


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 14, 2021)

Lol.  I steered clear of that version cause that's how Beavis and Butthead used to spell it ... they were my mentors back in the day.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2021)

Don't worry fellas, pfizermectin is on the way. 

They launched a study in which they admitted ivermectin was a powerful protease inhibitor that would explain it's antiviral properties. 

"A sucker is born every minute." --Pfizer









__





						Zerohedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## j2048b (Oct 15, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Don't worry fellas, pfizermectin is on the way.
> 
> They launched a study in which they admitted ivermectin was a powerful protease inhibitor that would explain it's antiviral properties.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was talking about, rebrand to make money, buy up all the ivermectin u can these thiefs are going in for complete market manipulation and thievery


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Thats what i was talking about, rebrand to make money, buy up all the ivermectin u can these thiefs are going in for complete market manipulation and thievery



The CEO of Pfizer is actually fairly smart, I've got to give it to him. 350 million forced customers x 2 pills per day...subsidized by a government with an unlimited power to tax $600 summer lawn mowing accounts and a propensity to print the dollars they need but they can't squeeze out of the corner lemonade stand. 

Talk about shareholder value.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2021)

Well this is HCQ but interesting none the less...















						Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread - PubMed
					

Chloroquine is effective in preventing the spread of SARS CoV in cell culture. Favorable inhibition of virus spread was observed when the cells were either treated with chloroquine prior to or after SARS CoV infection. In addition, the indirect immunofluorescence assay described herein...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2021)

Ivermectin is listed on NIH website as COVID treatment?!









						Table: Characteristics of Antiviral Agents | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines
					

Review this table to learn about the characteristics of drugs under study for the treatment of COVID-19.



					www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Oct 15, 2021)

A new study is out showing aspirin may also be useful for fighting Covid19.

The use of aspirin for primary prevention of cardiovascular disease is associated with a lower likelihood of COVID-19 infection

Aspirin lowers risk of COVID: New findings support preliminary Israeli trial

Since aspirin is close to free, if the "follow the money" crowd is right "big pharma" will squash this, right? I guess we will see.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 15, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> A new study is out showing aspirin may also be useful for fighting Covid19.
> 
> The use of aspirin for primary prevention of cardiovascular disease is associated with a lower likelihood of COVID-19 infection
> 
> ...


We must outlaw aspirin! It's a horse dewormer!


----------



## flenser (Oct 15, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> A new study is out showing aspirin may also be useful for fighting Covid19.
> 
> The use of aspirin for primary prevention of cardiovascular disease is associated with a lower likelihood of COVID-19 infection
> 
> ...


It was already part of the recommended treatment just due to it's blood thinning properties. Surprising it may also prevent infection.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes all of this and these forced vaxxines are fucken nonsense and just blows my mind...all the cures are already out there, stock up while u can


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 16, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> I'm kinda fond of words and puns and poetic license and stuff ... if that was intended to be a hybrid of ridiculous and redundant ... much respect.
> 
> Gonna steal that and use it in places nobody here will be



Word thief is at it again. At large! Beware!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 16, 2021)

You know me too well.


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 16, 2021)

And WHY, may I ask, just cause I like to be a thorn in various people's sides, are *you* still in yellow?!

I have known you for a few yrs, have never seen you fuck up except for that one time with the Nun and the Sheep ... and yet?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 16, 2021)

Who are you talking to? I don’t follow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rawdeal (Oct 16, 2021)

I am infollowable ... talking bout *you*, Home, in a way that was intended to be complimentary.

The Board Works In Mysterious Ways.


----------



## flenser (Oct 17, 2021)

Seems to be easy to get still. Had to wait for an Indian company to figure out how to rout around customs who they said was blocking everything they sent. Only about 4 weeks total. Way too long to use if you wait to order until you have symptoms.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 17, 2021)

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podca...paul-saladino-md/id1461771083?i=1000538290497

Lots of really interesting info in this episode. This is a great podcast in general, but this one covers a lot of the studies worldwide on Ivermectin. Of particular interest is what has been accomplished in India.

Worth listening to. Everyone can make up their own mind.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 19, 2021)

My favorite part of this entire thread is the 💩 emoji from the resident e-fighter😂


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

What if there was an ivermectin mandate?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> What if there was an ivermectin mandate?


never will be ther's no money in that drug, so lets make another one to continue to devide them....and then we own them even more cause we sooo rich....


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 20, 2021)

j2048b said:


> never will be ther's no money in that drug, so lets make another one to continue to devide them....and then we own them even more cause we sooo rich....


It's just a hypothetical. What I am wondering is how many of us anti-covid vaxxers would be on board with it if there was. One of the pro-vax arguments is that getting the vaccine protects others from getting covid. What if we were allowed to do something else like ivermectin or HCQ. Would we get on board with it in order to do our part?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 20, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> One of the pro-vax arguments is that getting the vaccine protects others from getting covid.


This is what was being pushed maybe, but its a lie. The Vax doesnt even protect the Vaxxed from getting it, only helps with symptoms (supposedly). Not sure if that's even proven (the symptom thing). ** shrug **


----------



## flenser (Oct 20, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> It's just a hypothetical. What I am wondering is how many of us anti-covid vaxxers would be on board with it if there was. One of the pro-vax arguments is that getting the vaccine protects others from getting covid. What if we were allowed to do something else like ivermectin or HCQ. Would we get on board with it in order to do our part?


Both Ivermectin and HCQ (with zinc) dramatically reduce the duration one is contagious, so I am already on board. Trouble with the new drugs coming out is both are reportedly causing serious sides. Only way they will be approved is if the FDA does another end run around all the usual protocols and testing requirements.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Oct 21, 2021)

Locked and loaded


----------



## blundig (Oct 22, 2021)

DeplorableCracker said:


> So the stuff i get from tractor supply comes in like a preloaded syringe. One tube is for a 1250 pound mammal. The plunger is notched in pounds so i just squirt out 250 pounds worth ( i weigh 210 but whatever) and have been taking that once every two weeks. Its very forgiving stuff and you’d have to try really hard to take too much. Supposedly stays in your system 12-14 days thus the every two weeks. A few people i know only take it once a month.
> 
> *this is not medical advice


X


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2021)

Chrlorite works much quicker as it is suspended in liquid form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blundig (Oct 24, 2021)

What I think is unfortunate is that the medicine issue regarding Covid has become so politicized that it permeates what should be objective scientific analysis.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 26, 2021)

Ivermectin Protocol for cure and prevention (from a farmer shhhh)

Ivermectin is available in bulk all over the place. DO NOT settle for this Horse dewormer bullshit!

In its Bovine application form it is suspended in ethanol . This make is much more absorbable without any GI side effects!

Supplies nEeDeD. 
5 liters solumectin
500ml syringe 
60 ml syringe 
Surgical tubing
Tampons 

Prevention. 
Soak a tampon in 5ml 
Boof first thing every am, and the buzz you will inevitably get, tells you it's working! 

Cure. 
READ the directions pertaining to ml/kg of body weight.  
Load up the 500Ml syringe and attach surgical tubing. 
Put legs above head and boof. 
Congrats,  not only did you cure your own Covid but you will be black out drunk while the medicine does its magic! You won't even remember having CoViD


----------



## flenser (Oct 26, 2021)

I got it without much effort. I should have ordered HCQ as well, I suppose. It's part of the recommended home treatment.


----------

